# FRP panels - can they be used horizontally??



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

TOTALN00B said:


> ...is there some reason I can't turn them on their side


Nope. Just be sure to buy the end/trim pieces as well.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They are smooth on the back---there are three different kinds of FRP glue--

What is the surface you are going over---the latex stuff will only stick to unpainted drywall----


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Right now the wall is just framing. I imagine it will be drywall with that horrible texture that everybody puts over drywall (the contractors said it'd much harder to do a smooth surface). 

Another question: The FRP is not actually FRP, now that I look at the specs. It's called Plastex, and says it's USDA approved, so I hope that means the health dept will not FREAK OUT when they see it. Here's the specs:

"Fiberglass-freePLAS-TEX panels are waterproof, stain & chemical resistant. They are USDA compliant and accepted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA). PLAS-TEX panels are designed to install with trowel grade latex adhesive over structurally sound solid interior walls, such as drywall or plywood. When installed with caulked moldings, PLAS-TEX panels forma moisture resistant, sanitary, low maintenance wall surface."

These are more smooth than most FRP, which is heavily textured. Think this will be a problem when installing over standard textured walls? Should I have the contractors just leave the raw drywall on the part of the wall that will have the FRP on it? Hopefully they know this, but you can never be too sure...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just have them fire tape the areas that will be covered by the FRP--and call your local health department to be sure that product is approved---

I've done a fair bit of FRP installing----I have had mixed luck with the latex adhesive---not enough grab--so the sheats fall off before the glue sets---

Last job involved about 400 sheets---We had to set sheets over old ceramic---so a real nasty glue was involved---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Who cares if it's harder for smooth walls if you don't want texture don't let him do it. It's harder because it has to be right he can't hide his mistakes by covering them up. He just wants to make it easy for himself, yes smooth costs a little more but not that much.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> I've done a fair bit of FRP installing--- I have had mixed luck with the latex adhesive


Henry #117 is a great "go to" general adhesive (on stainless wall panels too).
Liq Nails constr adhesive is good with FRP.
Knotched trowel for either one.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

It looks better vertical and is the same square footage. as far as heath issues I have put a lot of it in restaurant kitches where theres inspections with the health department


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

TOTALN00B said:


> Right now the wall is just framing. I imagine it will be drywall with that horrible texture that everybody puts over drywall (the contractors said it'd much harder to do a smooth surface).


Only if your contractor is lazy!!!

I gutted almost my entire house, and had four walls and ceiling put in five rooms. The walls were perfectly flat when they left. In fact, the seams were so flat that I had to add texture so that the slight pebble of the drywall wouldn't be a contrast to the smooth lines and round spots of the joints and screws.

"everybody" doesn't do that over drywall... only contractors who can't be bothered do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Texture is for those who don't know how to finish....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

bjbatlanta said:


> Texture is for those who don't know how to finish....


This is a silly statement. Texture is requested and liked in several areas as in homeowners like it. It has nothing to do with the contractors ability.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The comment was meant as a joke. I do stipple and spray at homeowner's request. Have not done any wall texture as it isn't popular around here. I personally don't care for it, but my house has stippled ceilings. I sure don't dislike it enough to slick all the ceilings, though I have done it for others....


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

the point is, the OP said that the surface would be "horrible" which indicates to me that he _doesn't want it._

The contractor is being lazy.


----------

